# Whole Wheat Flour?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Can you use Whole Wheat Flour for everything you would use regular for? I'm thinking it would give a whole New Taste to everything,if it will work.

big rockpile


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you can. It does tend to make things like biscuits, breads, cakes, etc., heavier than bleached white flour, but you can adjust for that by using a smidge more leavening agent or look for recipes specifically written for whole wheat flour. I use whole wheat even for biscuits and gravy and for breading stuff like chicken fried steak. My sister, who swore she hated whole wheat, always said I made the best chicken fried steak and gravy she ever had and she just couldn't figure out what I did different, lol.

A good way for someone to change over from white to whole wheat is to start out substituting 1/4 of the flour in a recipe with whole wheat for a while, then gradually move up to 1/2 whole wheat, then 3/4 whole wheat and then finally pure whole wheat. It gives the taste buds a chance to get used to it, if you have picky eaters.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The Menonnites said it was already mixed so it should be good as is.It was only .35 a pound.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

I use it for *almost* everything. It does not work for gravy and a few things. Where whole wheat doesn't work, I use unbleached.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ladycat, I use it for gravy! What doesn't work about yours? I'm curious, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Ladycat, I use it for gravy! What doesn't work about yours? I'm curious, lol.


It's not that it doesn't "work". It's just that I don't like the taste and texture of gravy made with ww flour.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ladycat said:


> It's not that it doesn't "work". It's just that I don't like the taste and texture of gravy made with ww flour.


Kind of like making Gravy with Cornmeal.

big rockpile


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh okay! It does take a little getting used to, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> Kind of like making Gravy with Cornmeal.
> 
> big rockpile


Ick.
.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Kind of like making Gravy with Cornmeal.
> 
> big rockpile





ladycat said:


> Ick.
> .



Yeah right? ewww


----------

